# My first BGs



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

After reading some articles about blowgunning i decided to build my own bgs since the most recommendations pointed towards relatively pricey models.

In my closet i found a good piece of aluminium pipe. Bought as a piece of 1 meter with metric dimensions 12/1mm (outer diam./wall thickness) wich equals cal.40 (10mm=0.393 Inch).

After some filing and polishing walls, muzzle and mouth-end looked well.

As mouthpiece i choosed a spool for mason's line wich had the perfect diameter for the pipe. Cut in half it was almost perfect - only the 'plate' was too flat to fit tight. I heated it up over my stove and used a towel to press the hot plastik (PP i think) over a big a steel bowl.

Perfectly tight!

Ammo was easily put together from paper, clear tape and nails.

My nail&paper-darts flew ugly but i already recognized there was potential for a precise tool in this thing!

The german blowgun-forum suggested wall-plugs as cones for diy-darts. So i cut some nail-wallplugs in half, inserted a smaller nail and glued some cell-foam to the ends. Now the gloves were off







!!!!

From here i started to optimize my bg a little:

More weight and a more 'professional' looking mouthpiece had to be added.

Finally it looked like this:









The mouthpiece was made from a led-bulb socket, filled with silicone.

Not the best idea - the bulb socket is PP or PE so the silicone will dry very slowly and smell/taste like dissolver for a long time. This can't be healthy! But using this style of mp for a few shots, i learned that regular-style mouthpieces are not for my style of shooting - i press my tongue against the pipe before releasing the air - so i removet it and put on the old spool - yet my favorite (but way too ugly to be shown here)!!!

For muzzle-weight and protection i wrapped some electrical tape around the pipe and put a brass hose-connector on it.









Now - when used with proper needle darts - this is a sniper-tool!

The second bg had to be an evolution and ended up beeing a 1200mm, cal.50 (12,5mm).

I choosed the length according to the international rules of blowgunning.

Materials were aluminium-pipe 15,5/1,5mm, copper-pipe 18/1, walking stick bumper+rubber ring (plumbing-seal), brass hose-connector and DEDA-griptape for cycles.









































This feels like a rel piece of sports-equipment. Only tested with "emergency-darts" it already showed some of its force......

To be continued.........!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks very good !


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

I shot the bg with proper ammunition (diy from disposable ear seculas)and it's awesome!After some 20 shots it felt almost like a part of my body.......Ninja-stuff







! It's great fun and i'm just about to get addictetd.......

Since i hit a sheet of paper on a 10m-distance reliably, i wonder if i should practice a little and maybe participate in a competition one day







.

And because i already spend more time gunning than i ever planned, i also built a stand from an old tripod wich hold's bg, borebrush and darts.

......and there is more to come......


----------



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

I shot the bg with proper ammunition (diy from disposable ear speculas)and it's awesome!After some 20 shots it felt almost like a part of my body.......Ninja-stuff








! It's great fun and i'm just about to get addictetd.......

Since i hit a sheet of paper on a 10m-distance reliably, i wonder if i should practice a little and maybe participate in a competition one day







.

And because i already spend more time gunning than i ever planned, i also built a stand from an old tripod wich hold's bg, borebrush and darts.

......and there is more to come......


----------



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

.


----------



## rabu (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,

I build my darts on the same way as descipted in your link, but only for my cal 0.55 blowgun.

For my bought blowguns in cal 0.40 and 0.625, I use the coldsteel darts or buy needle steel darts.

Best regards

Ralf


----------



## Kreyzee (Apr 15, 2019)

Very impressive! Have considered manufacturing these?


----------

